# As Promised Pictures And Results From My Recent Arts/Crafts Charity Show



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

I recently sold "knits" for my Arts/Crafts Charity Show. I did very well; biggest sellers were Hats, American Girl Doll Clothes, Text Gloves, Cowls...and there were other misc. items. Here are some pictures from the show. 

Once again, thanks for looking...
Happy Thanksgiving to all!

Edie (EdithAnn) :sm09: :sm24:


----------



## Gramma Jazz (Apr 21, 2011)

Nice. Great job.


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

edithann said:


> I recently sold "knits" for my Arts/Crafts Charity Show. I did very well; biggest sellers were Hats, American Girl Doll Clothes, Text Gloves, Cowls...and there were other misc. items. Here are some pictures from the show.
> 
> Once again, thanks for looking...
> Happy Thanksgiving to all!
> ...


Well done lovely knitting


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Gramma Jazz said:


> Nice. Great job.


Hi Gramma Jazz, thanks so much!
:sm11:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Maxine R said:


> Well done lovely knitting


Hi Maxine R, thank you for your lovely comments.
:sm11:


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Great way to display them,


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

Well Done, Edie!!! I am proud for you! Beautiful items.


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

Your both looks so nice, makes a big difference when displayed on heads, glad you did well-nana


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Well done edithann - people know great work when they see it...I am so happy it was successful for you....well done.


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Glad to hear you did well. Lots of lovely items on your table.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

No wonder you did so well; beautiful work and displayed so nice.


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Congratulations on a successful selling show. Your displaying is a lovely set-up and surely helped with the sales of your beautifully knitted items.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Your models are very eye catching. I'm sure they help sales. 

Congratulations!!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Mary Cardiff said:


> Great way to display them,


Hi Mary, thanks a lot!
:sm02:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

settermom said:


> Well Done, Edie!!! I am proud for you! Beautiful items.


Hi settermom...thanks so much...I appreciate your kind words!
Edie... :sm24:


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Not a bit surprised. Your work is so beautiful and the way you have displayed everything does it justice! Congratuations!!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

nanad said:



> Your both looks so nice, makes a big difference when displayed on heads, glad you did well-nana


Hi nanad, thank you..it did help to display them on heads..actually I stacked them on two boxes, which took up less space. Thanks also for your well wishes.
:sm02:


----------



## theresagsolet (Oct 6, 2013)

Congratulations everything is beautiful


----------



## Capva (Jan 24, 2011)

Congratulations on the sales. Everything is displayed so professional looking, I like your shawlette too!


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

By the way, edithann, courious about the pattern you used for your capelet. Look lovely!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> Well done edithann - people know great work when they see it...I am so happy it was successful for you....well done.


Hi BettyIrene, thanks again for all your lovely comments and well wishes...I appreciate it!
:sm24:


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

Beautiful display. Lovely hat & scarf sets.


----------



## chubs (Nov 5, 2011)

displays make a lot of difference. Lot better than just piled on table because I don't look thru anything that is just thrown out on table. Good job . Love the poncho you have on


----------



## chubs (Nov 5, 2011)

displays make a lot of difference. Lot better than just piled on table because I don't look thru anything that is just thrown out on table. Good job . Love the poncho you have on


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

Lovely work, beautifully displayed. Glad you had a great time.


----------



## Cookie1955 (Aug 10, 2015)

Beautiful display!!! I'm glad you did well!


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

You nailed it! Lovely work, great colours and you must end have priced it right. Good to hear of your success.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Jimmy'swife said:


> Glad to hear you did well. Lots of lovely items on your table.


Hi Jimmy's wife, many thanks again for your lovely comments.
:sm02:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

MrsMurdog said:


> No wonder you did so well; beautiful work and displayed so nice.


Hi MrsMurdog, I appreciate your lovely comments...thanks so much!
:sm02:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Grammax8 said:


> Congratulations on a successful selling show. Your displaying is a lovely set-up and surely helped with the sales of your beautifully knitted items.


Hi Grammax, thanks for the congrats and lovely comments.
:sm02:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

String Queen said:


> Your models are very eye catching. I'm sure they help sales.
> 
> Congratulations!!


Hi String Queen...thank you...I decided to paint these a few years ago...I think it does help sales.
:sm02:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

cspaen34 said:


> Not a bit surprised. Your work is so beautiful and the way you have displayed everything does it justice! Congratuations!!


Hi cspaen34, thanks so much for your congrats and lovely comments.
:sm24:


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Congratulations ????????


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

Beautiful work and display. So glad you did well.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

theresagsolet said:


> Congratulations everything is beautiful


Hi theresagsolet, many thanks for your congrats and lovely comment.
:sm11:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

cspaen34 said:


> By the way, edithann, courious about the pattern you used for your capelet. Look lovely!


Hi again, thank you. This was a purchased pattern from Etsy - Pattern Museum..I posted another picture and info on July 11, 2016. It was an easy and fun pattern to knit..take a "peek."
:sm17:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

runflyski said:


> Beautiful display. Lovely hat & scarf sets.


Hi runflyski, thanks so much for your lovely comments.
:sm02:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

chubs said:


> displays make a lot of difference. Lot better than just piled on table because I don't look thru anything that is just thrown out on table. Good job . Love the poncho you have on


Hi chubs, I agree...don't like looking through piled items. Thanks for your lovely comments.
Poncho was knitted back in July (my posting of July 11th.) :sm02:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

marg 123 said:


> Lovely work, beautifully displayed. Glad you had a great time.


Hi marg 123, thanks for all your lovely comments. Your avatar is adorable!
:sm11:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Cookie1955 said:


> Beautiful display!!! I'm glad you did well!


Hi Cookie1944, thanks so much!
:sm11:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Sjlegrandma said:


> You nailed it! Lovely work, great colours and you must end have priced it right. Good to hear of your success.


Hi Silegrandma, thanks so much...I appreciate your lovely comments. It's very hard to sell if prices are too high. I tried to be fair and a lot of the proceeds went to charities.

:sm24:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Mad loch said:


> Congratulations ????????


Hi Mad loch, thanks so much for the congrats..
:sm02:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

yotbum said:


> Beautiful work and display. So glad you did well.


Hi yotbum, thanks for your lovely comments. I appreciate it!
:sm02:


----------



## SeasideKnit (Jun 4, 2016)

Those are all so beautiful!!!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

SeasideKnit said:


> Those are all so beautiful!!!


Hi SeasideKnit...thank you!
:sm11:


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

All your items are lovely Edie , not surprising they sold . Well done 

Sonja


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Fantastic results,well done,i love your poncho. :sm24:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

dccjb said:


> Beautiful


Hi dccib, thank you!
:sm11:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> All your items are lovely Edie , not surprising they sold . Well done
> 
> Sonja


Hi Sonja, thank you for your lovely comments.
:sm11:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

kiwiannie said:


> Fantastic results,well done,i love your poncho. :sm24:


Hi Ann, so nice to hear from you again. Thank you so much for your lovely comments. Poncho was an easy knit.
Edie.. :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Wow, those look great! :sm24:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Wow, those look great! :sm24:


Hi JanetLee, thanks so much for your wonderful comments and thumbup!
:sm24:


----------



## Top Tier Knits (Apr 10, 2016)

Well done Edie. I LOVE your red poncho! Geraldine


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Well done Edie and you look lovely in your poncho.


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

Lovely items! ????


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Those are great!!! Is that you??? Wow!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Top Tier Knits said:


> Well done Edie. I LOVE your red poncho! Geraldine


Hi Geraldine, thanks so much...poncho is an easy knit! Love seeing all your lovely knits too.
Edie... :sm02:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Well done Edie and you look lovely in your poncho.


Hi again Kathy, thank you once more for your wonderful comments. Love seeing your GD's avatar! Happy Thanksgiving...
Edie... :sm24:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

LindaLu said:


> Lovely items! ????


Hi LindaLu, thank you!
:sm02:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Those are great!!! Is that you??? Wow!


Hi Pat, thanks for your lovely comments...now, let's not get carried away..it's me and I do appreciate your
"Wow!" At my age, I don't get too many of those...lol.. Enjoy a wonderful Thanksgiving!
Edie... :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

EdithAnne your work it beautiful!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

What an attractive booth. Glad it was successful . You look so nice .


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> EdithAnne your work it beautiful!


Hi Country Bumpkins....thanks so much!
:sm02:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

luree said:


> What an attractive booth. Glad it was successful . You look so nice .


Hi luree, thank you once again for your lovely comments. I appreciate it!
:sm24:


----------



## MRS. VERY GOOD (Sep 22, 2011)

The hats are beautiful! Nice color choices, I can understand why they were a big seller


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Beautiful items and displayed in such an appealing manner. I'm so glad you did well. Not surprising considering the quality of your work. You have been very, very busy!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

MRS. VERY GOOD said:


> The hats are beautiful! Nice color choices, I can understand why they were a big seller


Hi Mrs.Very Good, I appreciate your lovely comments...thank you!
:sm11:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

redquilter said:


> Beautiful items and displayed in such an appealing manner. I'm so glad you did well. Not surprising considering the quality of your work. You have been very, very busy!


Hi redquilter, once again I want to thank you for your wonderful comments. I have been busy; some were done almost a year ago. I prepare for many, many months but it's worth it in the long run.

:sm24:


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Great job,Edie..Beautiful work and so is the model.. :sm25:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Naneast said:


> Great job,Edie..Beautiful work and so is the model.. :sm25:


Hi Nan, thank you for all your lovely comments. Hope you enjoy a wonderful Thanksgiving!
Edie... :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## sheilaeite (Sep 4, 2011)

Lovely work.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Good for you! Did you find that there were less people attending than in previous years?


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Very lovely!


----------



## lorrchad (Nov 17, 2016)

Do you think it helps that you have the wig heads to display your items? I would guess that it does. Nice work.


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

Your items look very nice, and the display (as mentioned by someone else) is very professional and helps. But still you never can tell. I'm happy you had great results. It's a lot of work.


----------



## choertt (Sep 18, 2011)

edithann said:


> I recently sold "knits" for my Arts/Crafts Charity Show. I did very well; biggest sellers were Hats, American Girl Doll Clothes, Text Gloves, Cowls...and there were other misc. items. Here are some pictures from the show.
> 
> Once again, thanks for looking...
> Happy Thanksgiving to all!
> ...


Your display is impressive. Love the poncho you're wearing.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm so glad you did well.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Good job! Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## knittingaway (Dec 24, 2012)

Each article is beautiful.


----------



## mitka (Jul 3, 2013)

Beautiful knitting. Your booth looks very inviting.


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

You have been very busy. Beautiful things for some fortunate buyers!


----------



## Galaxy Knitter (Apr 12, 2015)

Such talent!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

So happy you did well. Beautiful display!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

sheilaeite said:


> Lovely work.


Hi sheilaeite, thank you!
:sm11:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Marylou12 said:


> Good for you! Did you find that there were less people attending than in previous years?


Hi Marylou, thank you. I did not find less people attending; mainly women, but I was hoping for more teens as they like the cowls, hats, etc. The "mature" women buy but differently. I did well, so I was happy about that!
:sm02:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

lildeb2 said:


> Very lovely!


Hi lildeb2, thank you!
:sm02:


----------



## LynnS (Nov 16, 2015)

Wow!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

lorrchad said:


> Do you think it helps that you have the wig heads to display your items? I would guess that it does. Nice work.


Hi lorrchad. Thank you! Yes, I definitely think it helps to display my work. As others have commented, they don't like to see things piled on a table. It also gives the buyer an idea of what something looks like on a "person." It was fun making the faces on the heads...I even incorporated a "fake" ponytail on one this year!
:sm11:


----------



## CindyAM (Sep 23, 2013)

Nice display and beautiful work. I love your capelet. Also beautiful work and lovely model!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

saukvillesu said:


> Your items look very nice, and the display (as mentioned by someone else) is very professional and helps. But still you never can tell. I'm happy you had great results. It's a lot of work.


Hi saukvillesu, thank you for your lovely comments. You are so right, you can never tell what will sell. Last year, it was more cowls & scarfs. This year, the hats were a good seller. I also had more American Girl Doll clothes, and that was a big seller. No one else was selling the doll clothes this year, so that took off. Again, last year someone else had made them so there was more competition. You just don't know!! :sm11:


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

Great items, glad you had a lot of sales! Sending you pm.


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

beautiful items...you have a real flair for display...very eyecatching
glad you did well


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Great display of your work!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

choertt said:


> Your display is impressive. Love the poncho you're wearing.


Hi choertt, thanks so much!
:sm11:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

rujam said:


> I'm so glad you did well.


Hi rujam, thank you!
:sm11:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

I can see why you did so well, Edie...such lovely work displayed so invitingly! Well done! :sm24:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

louisezervas said:


> Good job! Happy Thanksgiving!


Hi Louise, thank you...Happy Thanksgiving to you too!
:sm02:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

aknitter said:


> Nice!


Hi aknitter, thank you...your avatar is adorable!
:sm11:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

knittingaway said:


> Each article is beautiful.


Hi knittingaway, thanks so much!
:sm02:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

mitka said:


> Beautiful knitting. Your booth looks very inviting.


Hi mitka, thanks so much!
:sm02:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

RobynMay said:


> You have been very busy. Beautiful things for some fortunate buyers!


Hi RobynMay, thank you for your lovely comments.
:sm02:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Galaxy Knitter said:


> Such talent!


Hi Galaxy Knitter...thank you! :sm02:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Mitch said:


> So happy you did well. Beautiful display!


Hi Mitch...thanks so much!
:sm11:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

LynnS said:


> Wow!


Hi Lynn, thank you!
:sm02:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

CindyAM said:


> Nice display and beautiful work. I love your capelet. Also beautiful work and lovely model!


Hi CindyAM, thank you for all your lovely comments. I appreciate it!
:sm24: :sm12:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

flowergrower said:


> Great items, glad you had a lot of sales! Sending you pm.


Hi flowergrower, thanks so much!
:sm11:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

rjazz said:


> beautiful items...you have a real flair for display...very eyecatching
> glad you did well


Hi rjazz, thank you...I appreciate your lovely comments.
:sm11:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Bonidale said:


> Great display of your work!


Hi Bonidale...thank you!
:sm02:


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

Good job, great display!! HUGS...GG


----------



## dev7316 (Sep 2, 2011)

Beautiful products. Hope you did well


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Rainebo said:


> I can see why you did so well, Edie...such lovely work displayed so invitingly! Well done! :sm24:


Hi again Lorraine, thank you once again for your lovely comments and thumbup! Speaking of displays, I love your new avatar...and all your new work!
Happy Thanksgiving,
Edie... :sm24:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

GrammieGail said:


> Good job, great display!! HUGS...GG


Hi GrammieGail, thanks so much...hugs back to you!
:sm11:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

dev7316 said:


> Beautiful products. Hope you did well


Hi dev7316, thanks so much!
:sm02:


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

what a beautiful display, so glad you did well at the fair.

your items are a lovely


----------



## Nushie01079 (Jan 30, 2011)

Beautiful! Happy Thanksgiving to you too!


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Beautiful knits. Congratulations on the sales.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lizmossstitch (Oct 1, 2015)

Lovely work . Where do you store all those heads ?? Love their faces ,did you do them yourself ??


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

Wow ! Great job !


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Your display is excellent!! Who wouldn't want to stop and linger there? Also your knits are wonderful, I can see why you did so well.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

kathycapp said:


> ????????????????????????????????????????


Hi Kathy, thanks so much!
:sm24:


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

Beautiful work! Craft items and other well handmade items have seen a steady decline on Long Island. I miss that!
Your work is so beautiful. Glad you live in a place where it is appreciated.


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Congratulations! Beautiful knits.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

mombr4 said:


> what a beautiful display, so glad you did well at the fair.
> 
> your items are a lovely


Hi Barbara, thank you so much...I appreciate your lovely comments!
Edie :sm24:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Nushie01079 said:


> Beautiful! Happy Thanksgiving to you too!


Hi Nushie01079, thank you...Happy Thanksgiving to you too!
:sm11:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Roses and cats said:


> Beautiful knits. Congratulations on the sales.


Hi Roses and cats, thanks so much!
:sm02:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Ladyj960 said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Hi Ladyj960, wow...thanks for all the thumbups! I appreciate it!
:sm09: :sm24:


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm happy that it turned out so well for you! Congratulations!


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

Beautiful items!


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

If I were there I know I would find something to buy! You have a very nice display and everything is so usable--especially now that the snow is here!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Great


----------



## quatrefoilknits (Apr 12, 2016)

Lovely array of knit wear. :sm11:

On the styrofoam head with the eyeglasses, is that a hooded cowl with a cable up the front of the chest? It looks very interesting. Would you point me to the pattern?


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

You and your booth both look great - congratulations!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Congrats! Nice items and displayed well.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Lizmossstitch said:


> Lovely work . Where do you store all those heads ?? Love their faces ,did you do them yourself ??


Hi Liz, thank you. I store them in 2 boxes in my basement. When I do a show, I use boards with dowels so that the heads stay on. My son made 2 of these for me. As far as the faces, yes, I painted them myself. About 2 years ago, I dislocated my shoulder and couldn't knit for a while. That's when I came up with this idea; that wasn't hard for me. I'm no artist, but I tried..Just used makeup..glad you liked them. 
:sm11:


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice! What were your prices on AG doll clothes?


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

pierrette said:


> Wow ! Great job !


Hi pierrette, thanks so much!
:sm11:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Nana5 said:


> Your display is excellent!! Who wouldn't want to stop and linger there? Also your knits are wonderful, I can see why you did so well.


Hi Nana5, thanks so much for your lovely comments...I appreciate it!
:sm11:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

NYBev said:


> Beautiful work! Craft items and other well handmade items have seen a steady decline on Long Island. I miss that!
> Your work is so beautiful. Glad you live in a place where it is appreciated.


Hi NYBev, thank you...crafts are not always appreciated here...sometimes, just lucky and keeping the prices reasonable helps! You never know from year to year...but, I have been lucky!
:sm11:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Wroclawnice said:


> Congratulations! Beautiful knits.


Hi Wroclawnice, thanks so much!
:sm11:


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Your hats and scarves are lovely. I can see why they sold so well.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

simplyelizabeth said:


> I'm happy that it turned out so well for you! Congratulations!


Hi simplyelizabeth, thanks so much...I appreciate it!
:sm11:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Swwhidbee said:


> Beautiful items!


Hi Swwhidbee, thank you!
:sm05:


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

It's no wonder that you did so well. The items look lovely. Good job! :sm24:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

dauntiekay said:


> If I were there I know I would find something to buy! You have a very nice display and everything is so usable--especially now that the snow is here!


Hi dauntiekay, thank you for your lovely comments. I hope to sell more on the outside.
:sm11:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Grandma11 said:


> Great


Hi Grandma11, thank you!
:sm02:


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

Lovely work and a nice display, that really worked out well for you. I do believe that display is important but not everyone can afford the space nor the mannequin heads to show off there work. Glad you made out well.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Your knitting and your display looks wonderful. Great job and congratulations on your success.


----------



## margaretinoregon (Mar 31, 2013)

What is the pattern for the gorgeous red cape you are wearing? Would love to make one, as I live in assisted living and they keep the public areas-halls, lobbies and dining room_ so cold that I am forced to wear shawls and capes the year round! (Someone wanted me to make a copy of one of my capes. I told them $1,000, since it took me nearly that many hours to make it. No takers ) Also, I do not do custom knitting any more.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

quatrefoilknits said:


> Lovely array of knit wear. :sm11:
> 
> On the styrofoam head with the eyeglasses, is that a hooded cowl with a cable up the front of the chest? It looks very interesting. Would you point me to the pattern?


Hi quatrefoilknits...Yes, that's a hooded cowl...you can find the pattern (paid) on Etsy from Woman on the Water. Grace does beautiful work and has lovely patterns. She is also a member here on KP..Southern Girl.
Thanks for commenting.
:sm11:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Patian said:


> You and your booth both look great - congratulations!


Hi Patian, thanks so much...I appreciate it.
:sm11: :sm12:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

sharmend said:


> Congrats! Nice items and displayed well.


Hi sharmend, thank you!
:sm11:


----------



## Ghijsmom (Sep 10, 2013)

Wonderful variety! Great colours! Beautiful knitting! Eye-catching display! Such a great looking table! You are a star!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

tmvasquez said:


> Your hats and scarves are lovely. I can see why they sold so well.


Hi tmvasquez, thanks so much!
:sm11:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Munchn said:


> It's no wonder that you did so well. The items look lovely. Good job! :sm24:


Hi Munchn, thanks so much...I appreciate your lovely comments and thumbup!
:sm24:


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Really nice display, I'm sure you caught the attention of many shoppers. The items look really nice and well done.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

I love the lacy ponchette(?) you are wearing. Is there a pattern online for it?


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

Sometimes it is all in how your display is set up, plus having beautiful items to sell. You nailed it!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Gweneth 1946 said:


> Lovely work and a nice display, that really worked out well for you. I do believe that display is important but not everyone can afford the space nor the mannequin heads to show off there work. Glad you made out well.


Hi Gweneth 1946, thank you for your lovely comments. As far as the mannequin heads, they were very reasonable...I purchased them on ebay. I painted them myself. My son made me a board with pegs in to hold them, so all in all they did not take up much space and were inexpensive to do. This is the 3rd yr I have used them. Glad you liked the display.
:sm02:


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty work


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Dances with Wool said:


> Beautiful work and I'm sure your lovely display contributed to your success


Hi Dances with Wool (love your nickname) thank you!
:sm11:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Strickliese said:


> Your knitting and your display looks wonderful. Great job and congratulations on your success.


Hi Strickliese, thank you...I appreciate your lovely comments.
:sm11:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

margaretinoregon said:


> What is the pattern for the gorgeous red cape you are wearing? Would love to make one, as I live in assisted living and they keep the public areas-halls, lobbies and dining room_ so cold that I am forced to wear shawls and capes the year round! (Someone wanted me to make a copy of one of my capes. I told them $1,000, since it took me nearly that many hours to make it. No takers ) Also, I do not do custom knitting any more.


Hi Margaret, thank you. My red short poncho/capelet was a paid pattern from Etsy...lady uses the name
Pattern Museum.
:sm02:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Ghijsmom said:


> Wonderful variety! Great colours! Beautiful knitting! Eye-catching display! Such a great looking table! You are a star!


Hi Ghijsmom, Wow! Thanks so much for your wonderful comments. I appreciate it!
:sm24:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Susan Marie said:


> Really nice display, I'm sure you caught the attention of many shoppers. The items look really nice and well done.


Hi Susan Marie, thank you..I appreciate your lovely comments.
:sm11:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

BlueButterfly said:


> I love the lacy ponchette(?) you are wearing. Is there a pattern online for it?


Hi BlueButterfly, thank you. Yes, I purchased the pattern from Etsy..lady uses the name Pattern Museum.
:sm11:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

slmhuffman said:


> Sometimes it is all in how your display is set up, plus having beautiful items to sell. You nailed it!


Hi slmhuffman, thank you. It took me time to figure what would work, and I believe it did! Glad you thought so too!
:sm24:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

tweeter said:


> very pretty work


Hi tweeter, thank you!
:sm11:


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you. I forgot to mention you have a nice display and lovely items. Lovely colours.



edithann said:


> Hi BlueButterfly, thank you. Yes, I purchased the pattern from Etsy..lady uses the name Pattern Museum.
> :sm11:


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Wow, Edie, what a lot of wonderful work. Your display is fabulous, and good for you for so much charity work. Lucky buyers, too.


----------



## RitaLittleCat (Sep 19, 2011)

Glad you did well. Lovely offerings.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

BlueButterfly said:


> Thank you. I forgot to mention you have a nice display and lovely items. Lovely colours.


Thank you! :sm11:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

gardenpoet said:


> Wow, Edie, what a lot of wonderful work. Your display is fabulous, and good for you for so much charity work. Lucky buyers, too.


Hi again gardenpoet, thank you for your wonderful comments..I appreciate it.
Edie :sm24:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

RitaLittleCat said:


> Glad you did well. Lovely offerings.


Hi RitaLittleCat, thanks so much!
:sm11:


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm not surprised you sold your lovely items as they look so pretty and you displayed the sets very well.


----------



## dkmoyer (Aug 20, 2012)

Way to go!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

yona said:


> I'm not surprised you sold your lovely items as they look so pretty and you displayed the sets very well.


Hi Yona, thanks so much, and I appreciate your lovely comments (as always.)
:sm02:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

dkmoyer said:


> Way to go!


Hi dkmoyer...thank you! :sm02:


----------



## a fool for fiber (Nov 18, 2014)

Your work is very nice and has elements knitted in that add interest to them. I can see why you did so well. Too often I only see knitted items at craft fairs that are made with the cheapest yarn and largest needles all designed with the idea of quick, easy and cheap construction. How do you go about pricing them?


----------



## hadley (Jun 26, 2014)

Lovely


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Lovely work and beautifully displayed, Edie. I'm not surprised you did well!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

crazychickenlady said:


> Your work is very nice and has elements knitted in that add interest to them. I can see why you did so well. Too often I only see knitted items at craft fairs that are made with the cheapest yarn and largest needles all designed with the idea of quick, easy and cheap construction. How do you go about pricing them?


Hi crazychickenlady, thank you. I appreciate your lovely comments. It's hard to tell, many of my hats and cowls are sold for $20-$30. The more yarn and work, then the price is higher. Where I live, you can't price too high as they won't buy it (and they can afford to.) If it's something left over from last year, I may discount it a little. I work hard and will not give it away, especially since a large portion is donated to charity. 
:sm11:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> Lovely work and beautifully displayed, Edie. I'm not surprised you did well!


Hi Trish, thank you, and I always appreciate your wonderful comments.
Edie.. :sm02:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

hadley said:


> Lovely


Hi hadley, thank you. :sm11:


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Glad you had a positive event!


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Wow!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wowza!!!


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Great job. Nice items too!


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Everything looks fantastic! You have such a nice selection to choose from.


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

Lovely work, lovely display! You obviously put a lot of work into this - I am happy it went well for you.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Everything is so beautifully knitted , and you used great colors, too! Congratulations on your sales!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Nicely displayed and well knit, no wonder you did well. Love the poncho you're wearing. Is there a pattern available? Thanks.
Ellie


----------



## lorrchad (Nov 17, 2016)

Nice. Where do you get the wig heads? Are they expensive?


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

wonderful, and a lovely display!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Mary Diaz said:


> Wow!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Hi Mary, thanks so much for the thumbups!
:sm24:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

mgt44 said:


> Wowza!!!


Hi mgt44...lol, thank you!
:sm11:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

T said:


> Great job. Nice items too!


Hi T, thank you for your lovely comments.
:sm05:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

LucyinCanada said:


> Everything looks fantastic! You have such a nice selection to choose from.


Hi Lucy, I appreciate your lovely comments...thank you!
:sm02:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

gr8 said:


> Lovely work, lovely display! You obviously put a lot of work into this - I am happy it went well for you.


Hi gr, thanks so much!
:sm02:


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Very nice, and glad you did well.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Knittingkitty said:


> Everything is so beautifully knitted , and you used great colors, too! Congratulations on your sales!


Hi Knittingkitty, thank you for your lovely comments. I appreciate it!
:sm24:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

aljellie said:


> Nicely displayed and well knit, no wonder you did well. Love the poncho you're wearing. Is there a pattern available? Thanks.
> Ellie


Hi Ellie, thanks so much...Yes, a few ladies have made the same request...I bought the pattern on Etsy from a lady on Pattern Museum.
:sm11:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

lorrchad said:


> Nice. Where do you get the wig heads? Are they expensive?


Hi lorrchad, thank you. I bought the styrofoam heads a few years ago on e-bay. I then decided to paint the faces myself with using ordinary makeup. Very simple to do..

:sm02:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

wordancer said:


> wonderful, and a lovely display!


Hi wordancer, thanks so much!
:sm11:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

MaryCarter said:


> Very nice, and glad you did well.


Hi Mary, thanks so much!
:sm02:


----------



## keetza (Feb 6, 2016)

Beautiful display, love your poncho!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Per display heads, I buy them at JoAnns when I have a coupon.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

keetza said:


> Beautiful display, love your poncho!


Hi keetza, thank you!
:sm02:


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Well done, everything looks lovely


----------



## catherine nehse (Jun 4, 2015)

Beautiful work, no wonder they sold well!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Nanamel14 said:


> Well done, everything looks lovely


Hi Naname14, thanks so much1
:sm11:


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

Congratulations! Your items are beautiful and attractively displayed. I can see why you were successful!


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

Glad to hear that you did so well. Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours!


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Wow! Lots of pretty items! I love the capelet! Did you sell it, too? The color looks great on you!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful work Edie, I'm so happy you did well, I never doubted your work would sell!!! You look beautiful. ???? Ros x


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

catherine nehse said:


> Beautiful work, no wonder they sold well!


Hi Catherine, thanks so much!
:sm02:


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi Edie! I really like the cape you were wearing! All of your items are very lovely, and perfectly displayed! I do think that makes a difference when you are trying to sell hats and scarves/cowls especially. So glad you did well!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Ellie RD said:


> Congratulations! Your items are beautiful and attractively displayed. I can see why you were successful!


Hi Ellie RD, I appreciate your lovely comments...thank you!
:sm02:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

maryanneg said:


> Glad to hear that you did so well. Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours!


Hi Maryanneg...thank you and a happy Thanksgiving to you too!
:sm11:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

thomsonact said:


> Wow! Lots of pretty items! I love the capelet! Did you sell it, too? The color looks great on you!


Hi thomsonact...thank you..glad you liked my capelet...no didn't sell it, but could have...lol..
:sm11:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

RosD said:


> Beautiful work Edie, I'm so happy you did well, I never doubted your work would sell!!! You look beautiful. ???? Ros x


Hi Ros, thanks once again for your lovely comments. Always appreciate hearing from you..looking beautiful...was good lighting that day! lol..
Edie... :sm24:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

raindancer said:


> Hi Edie! I really like the cape you were wearing! All of your items are very lovely, and perfectly displayed! I do think that makes a difference when you are trying to sell hats and scarves/cowls especially. So glad you did well!


Hi raindancer, many thanks for all your lovely comments and well wishes.
Edie...
:sm11:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

edithann said:


> Hi Ros, thanks once again for your lovely comments. Always appreciate hearing from you..looking beautiful...was good lighting that day! lol..
> Edie... :sm24:


You're welcome Edie. You don't need good lighting!!! You're gorgeous just the way you are. ???? Ros


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Well done, your display looks lovely.


----------



## a fool for fiber (Nov 18, 2014)

Thank you for your response. I don't know why so many folks who don't knit still don't value quality knitted items. I suspect it's due to the cheap foreign imports. Some do recognize the difference between the cheap stuff and things made locally with care. I priced my fingerless mitts for $20 a pair last year at a craft fair at a friends table and only sold a few pair of them. Disappointing.....I'm spinning my own yarn now and knitting with it but am reluctant to try selling again at craft fairs.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

oge designs said:


> Well done, your display looks lovely.


Hi oge, thank you so much!
:sm11:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

oge designs said:


> Well done, your display looks lovely.


 I love all your designs too!
:sm02:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

RosD said:


> You're welcome Edie. You don't need good lighting!!! You're gorgeous just the way you are. ???? Ros


Oh Ros, you're wonderful...flattery will get you everywhere! lol..hope you are doing well!
Edie... :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Great selection. Great work


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

ginalola said:


> Great selection. Great work


Hi ginalola, thank you. I appreciate your nice comments!
:sm02:


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

lovely Work and model


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Well done!


----------



## aelfjja46 (Feb 6, 2015)

Glad you did well, but what really caught my eye is the red poncho/caplet your wearing. Could you tell me the pattern source? Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

I have looked on Etsy for Pattern Museum and there are hundreds of patterns under poncho, and pattern museum. No luck. Perhaps the womans name or a link would help if you still have it- Please and thank you.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Lovely array of your beautiful knitting. I'd've had to buy some, even if I knew I could knit some myself.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

willi66 said:


> lovely Work and model


Hi willi66, once again, many thanks!
:sm02:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

yogandi said:


> Well done!


Hi yogandi, thank you!
:sm02:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

BlueButterfly said:


> I have looked on Etsy for Pattern Museum and there are hundreds of patterns under poncho, and pattern museum. No luck. Perhaps the womans name or a link would help if you still have it- Please and thank you.


Hi again, o.k., I just tried it and it worked for me: the name of the woman's shop is PatternMuseum. When you go to Etsy, type PatternMuseum with NO SPACES BETWEEN THE WORDS. Hopefully, this will work for you. Let me know..


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

aelfjja46 said:


> Glad you did well, but what really caught my eye is the red poncho/caplet your wearing. Could you tell me the pattern source? Happy Thanksgiving


Hi aelfja46, thank you. Sure if you go to Etsy and then type in PatternMuseum (no spaces) you should find the listing where I bought the pattern. Happy Thanksgiving to you too.

:sm11:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

knitteerli said:


> Lovely array of your beautiful knitting. I'd've had to buy some, even if I knew I could knit some myself.


Hi knitteerli, thank you for your nice comment.

:sm02:


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks! It worked fine and I now have the pattern. I want to knit this for myself and a friend. Will make a nice Christmas present.



edithann said:


> Hi again, o.k., I just tried it and it worked for me: the name of the woman's shop is PatternMuseum. When you go to Etsy, type PatternMuseum with NO SPACES BETWEEN THE WORDS. Hopefully, this will work for you. Let me know..


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

BlueButterfly said:


> Thanks! It worked fine and I now have the pattern. I want to knit this for myself and a friend. Will make a nice Christmas present.


Hi again, glad you were able to find it. It does make a pretty shawlette/poncho. It's an interesting, easy pattern to knit. Let me know how it goes for you.
Edie...


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

OK, will do. I have to go stash diving now! Thanks again.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

BlueButterfly said:


> OK, will do. I have to go stash diving now! Thanks again.


 :sm24:


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

whitknits said:


> Beautiful!


Hi whitknits, thank you, and all your work is lovely too!
:sm11:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank you to everyone who posted. I enjoyed reading each one and hopefully, when requested, helped with information needed.
Enjoy your Thanksgiving Day tomorrow.
Edie (EdithAnn) :sm09:


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Just one more question. Did you use bulky yarn for your caplet or worsted weight? I am not familiar with the yarn mentioned in the pattern but the needle size looks like it would be for bulky yarn.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

BlueButterfly said:


> Just one more question. Did you use bulky yarn for your caplet or worsted weight? I am not familiar with the yarn mentioned in the pattern but the needle size looks like it would be for bulky yarn.


Definitely not a bulky yarn ... a medium worsted weight. You switch the needle size a few times...makes the pattern interesting..


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

BlueButterfly said:


> Thanks.


 :sm24:


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Beautiful display! Glad your sales went well, how could they not with such lovely knits so nicely displayed ????


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

Congratulations on your sales!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Susan-Knits-Too said:


> Beautiful display! Glad your sales went well, how could they not with such lovely knits so nicely displayed ????


Hi Susan, thanks for your lovely comments. :sm11:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

barbarafletcher said:


> Congratulations on your sales!


Hi Barbara, thank you!
:sm02:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

:sm11:


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

A very attractive display. I think the care taken in setting up a display reflects the care and pride of the artisan. Glad you did well at the show.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> A very attractive display. I think the care taken in setting up a display reflects the care and pride of the artisan. Glad you did well at the show.


Hi Reenactor, I appreciate your nice comments...thank you. It's extra work, but it does help sell and it's fun "dressing the ladies."
:sm11:


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Beautiful, glad to hear you did well, love what you made, thank you for sharing


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

craftymatt2 said:


> Beautiful, glad to hear you did well, love what you made, thank you for sharing


Hi craftymatt2, thanks for your lovely comments and good wishes!
:sm11:


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

Lovely knitting.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Bisknit said:


> Lovely knitting.


Hi Bisknit, thanks so much...I appreciate your lovely comment.

:sm11:


----------

